# Moving to Cairo - help!



## Liz Edwards (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi

I'm Liz, a Brit, and moving to Cairo with my children next April. My husband is already living there working for the AUC.

We will be living in Zamalek.

If any one out there in Cairo can give help / advice it would be great. We have just returned from a week there and have more questions than answers!

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liz Edwards said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Liz, a Brit, and moving to Cairo with my children next April. My husband is already living there working for the AUC.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Liz, I'm sure they'll be lots of help and advise for you on here. Have a good look thru all the posts and see what you can find! Ask anything, theres lots of folk here who'll be only too happy to help

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Liz,

Ahlan wasalan fil Misr.

I am an expat living here many years and I can see Zamalek from my window.
Anything I can help with I will.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Liz. As a starting point you have chosen a nice area to live


----------

